

Why does NPR have it in for Toyota? - w3matter

Lots of cars have recalls. Even a reporter from NPR said this morning "Statistically speaking, it does not happen to much of anyone, but you do not want it to happen to you"<p>NPR said this morning "You are 30 times more likely to be stuck by lightning than to be affected by a stuck gas pedal".<p>I'm not taking Toyota off the hook here (after all I own a Prius that is going in for recall repairs), but the Toyota coverage on NPR has become hysterical and over the top.
======
mcherm
My impression is that NPR's coverage of Toyota's recalls has received much
greater air time in proportion to the number of recalled vehicles than their
coverage of previous recalls by other companies. I have not verified the
numbers to be sure, but 1 or 2 extra stories about how this is unusual because
of Toyota's reputation for quality might be appropriate; the current deluge
(1-2 stories on every broadcast of every news program!) seems unreasonable to
me.

------
donohoe
I don't think NPR as a whole does - are you suggesting a company wide
conspiracy against Toyota within NPR?

Going by the two quotes you highlight that doesn't indicate they have it in
for them. If anything they highlight how rare the problem is (to me at least).

Coverage else where hasn't been much different either IMHO.

